# Does the new HSS724 have enough power?



## cbnsoul

Ever since I heard the new 2 stage Hondas were being released this Fall, I have been intent on getting one. Looking at the specs that have leaked out so far (Honda HSS724AATD 24 Inch 196cc Two Stage Snow Blower, Electric Start), it looks as if the new HSS724 will have the same GX200 engine as the current HS724. 

I am hoping some folks out there with the current model will chime in to say whether or not they felt their HS724 had enough power to get them through most situations. I could pay a bit more to go up to the HSS928 with the GX270, but, of course, it is handling more snow at a time with the wider width of the intake, so I don't know if that helps a whole lot. The Ariens 24 SHO is going to be up to 369 cc this year. In addition, the hydro-pro models, on par price-wise with the Hondas, have 420 cc engines. Just don't want to spend over 2 grand only to wish the blower was more powerful.


----------



## yarcraftman

I purchased the old model in the fall of 2014 of the HS724. 

I can tell you that we hada 17" snowfall that I waited to stop and use my machine to see it's abilities. I did not barrel through it super fast but the machine was able to handle it just fine. I would imagine 17" is a lot of snow for any machine. It still through this medium wet snow 30+ feet with no issues.

I was very impressed with it's performance. If it were me I would look for the older version of the machine. But that is just my opinion. I like the old worm gear style crank for the chute and less bells and whistles. In my opinion the more simple it is the less stuff there is to break.

Best of luck in your decision.


----------



## YSHSfan

I can NOT tell you about an HS724, but I used to have an HS624 and it had enough power to move the snow it encountered. 
One thing that you have to keep in mind is that if you get deep snow, you can not blow it at full ground speed (I'm positive that this aplies to most if not all snowblowers), you will have to go slow.
And if you are not completely happy with your HSS724, you can always put a *special order on an HS924 (with a GX270 engine) from JnC*. 
:icon-hgtg: :icon-hgtg: :icon-hgtg:

He is able to blow the snow from NH to MA. :smiley-confused009: :smiley-confused009: :smiley-confused009:

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/honda-snowblowers/17850-new-guy-couple-hs624s.html


----------



## JnC

I never got a chance to use the 6hp motor so I cant say if its underpowered. One thing I do know is that the 9hp motor with the 24" bucket is unstoppable. Not once did the blower got bogged down when I used it last season.


----------



## cbnsoul

If Honda would have used the GX270, which is rated at 8.5 HP, I believe, in the HSS724, I'd feel a little more confident. I don't want to have another underpowered 2 stage snow blower (the whole reason Im upgrading), especially if I'm spending that kind of money.


----------



## wdb

It'll move the snow. The question you should be asking is not whether the engine is big enough, it should be whether 24" or 28" width is more appropriate for your needs.


----------



## YSHSfan

A lot of commercial snow cleaners use Honda HS928s for their work.
If you use a Honda HS928 you'll probably really like its performance.
Therefore if 9HP is enough power to a 28" bucket, I'm sure the 7HP will be to the 24" bucket.
I believe the engine has a much higher torque than HP(7) which is actually what does the work (10-12 Ft.lb).


----------



## YSHSfan

Unfortunately Honda does not make an HS924, so far JnC is the onlyone that has one, although I think I remember another member asking questions about it since I think he was doing the same modification, wich certainly is an option, but going that rouute you will lose the power steering and all the new bells and whistles from the new HSS724.

You may want to consider an HSS928 since now with the P/S available should be much easier to move an turn.


----------



## Drift-King

This thread has me thinking about both units. Those of you who have used both, would you concur that the engine size difference is compensated by the corresponding bucket size? I always hear (and tend to agree) that more power is better, but in performance, would there be a huge advantage of the 928 over the 724? Clearly the 928 could handle more snow especially if taking smaller bites I guess.


----------



## mobiledynamics

I'm in the same boat as you guys...

Keep on hemming and hawing
Would prefer a 24" bucket

Ideal would be HSS*924/B] but alas the new models does not exist in such
So I initially focused on the HSS724 versus the 24 SHO
The HSS has ALOT going for it - I've posted it's merits in other threads. 
What it doesn't is at least 150CC LESS than the 24 SHO

Or I compromise and consider the HSS928, but I would really prefer the 24" bucket*


----------



## CalgaryPT

I'm new to this forum, but own both a Honda HS520 single stage as well as a new 2016 HSS724 ATD (with all the bells and whistles). 

I've used the new 724 on 7" so far, and it was very wet. In Calgary we get everything from powder to wet stuff. It was only the first run for me with the two stage, but even the fastest speed gobbled the stuff out and shot it 30 feet. It felt to me like it could have handled double or even more at that speed.

I mention the HS520 as well because Honda upgraded the power on this model in 2016 in the newer HS720. But quite frankly, the HS520 has more than enough power for me and throws across the road. So perhaps I just operate both these machines within their specs or go slower than others. But I have no HP complaints about the Hondas...including the 520 that the company itself upgraded.

I love my HSS724ATD and to me it seems more than powerful enough. That being said, I realize that people on the east coast have different needs. 

For comparative purposes, I have owned Ariens (which I liked) and a Sears DriftBreaker in the late 1970s, as well as a few knock-off brands. By far I love the Hondas, and consider myself fortunate enough to afford one.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## dhazelton

I have a 624 with tires that I picked up cheap at auction and a newer 724 with tracks. I usually use the 624 because I prefer the tires, but when I use the 724 I can feel a big difference in the power, so I would have no reservations about it. But you do have to take your time in the deep or heavy stuff, take half passes etc. Sometimes I get frustrated because I see my neighbor going faster with a 10 hp Craftsman, especially when I know I paid more for less HP. But he's on his 3rd one since I've owned my Honda - he just doesn't take care of stuff.


----------



## CalgaryPT

Agreed. All great points.


----------

